# Bedside Table/Night Stand



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I made this night stand for our guest room. I'm not a fan of painting my furniture pieces but SWMBO was adamant about matching the wall paper so I O'd. Frame and top is solid alder. Panels and lower shelf are BB plywood. M&T construction on the "frame. Dovetail drawers. Router used for mortises, dovetails, profile on the top and drawer guides. TS used for tenons. Sprayed on latex enamel paint with a clear top coat. I had to redo the paint on the top but think it came out pretty well. Still need to get a piece of glass for the top. And by the way, SWMBO is thrilled.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Geez Phil, you don't do things by half, eh? M and T. , Dovetails, BB ply. Nice. Colour very appropo. Looks good! Sit back and smile.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Geez Phil, you don't do things by half, eh? M and T. , Dovetails, BB ply. Nice. Colour very appropo. Looks good! Sit back and smile.


Half measures? Not a chance. If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Half measures? Not a chance. If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing!


"Truer words were never spoken"...and nothing better than having a happy SWMBO...

Very nice...! ! !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> Geez Phil, you don't do things by half, eh? M and T. , Dovetails, BB ply. Nice. Colour very appropo. Looks good! Sit back and smile.


agreed and then some..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Phil....

"happy wife......."


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Phil


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice job Phil. I especially like the dove tails. Well done.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> And by the way, SWMBO is thrilled.


That's what counts. Smart man!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very good, Phil. Nice drawer joinery and leg tapers.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great looking little table. I particularly like the taper on the legs. That keeps it from looking clunky. The construction is solid as rocks, it will live a long and useful life. I like the color too. My outside office area is painted two shades of yellow, and it is very cheerful.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Great looking little table. I particularly like the taper on the legs. That keeps it from looking clunky. The construction is solid as rocks, it will live a long and useful life. I like the color too. My outside office area is painted two shades of yellow, and it is very cheerful.


Yeah, I really hate to see square legs on tables and chairs. Makes it look like the designer and/or builder just didn't care. I have to say the color has grown on me.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like you covered all bases and having peace at home is essential. You set the bar high for some of use ya know. Great looking night stand.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very well done Phil, wish I could do joinery that nice and your paint looks perfect.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

bryansong said:


> Very well done Phil, wish I could do joinery that nice and your paint looks perfect.


Thanks for the kind words. Based on your end tables, I am very confidant that you could do as well or better. You certainly have an eye for design and I think that's about half the battle right there.

You might want to look into an Incra LS positioner for a router table. It has made a huge difference in my woodwork. Not just for making box joints and dovetails - it's accuracy allows you do all sorts of precision work and it is super fast and easy to set up. It's one of those "you'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead fingers" tools.


----------

